# What happens when the Dasher screws up?



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Story.....
Just ordered lunch. DD driver delivers wrong Order to me, customer Natasha, from same restaurant. So, I called DD, and have a credit on my account and free food. I assume Natasha did the same.

So, what happens to the driver. BTW, I see they keep the tip (it isn't returned to me) but is there a hand slap?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

He gets sent to a corner facing the wall and put on a timeout.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Once I made a mistake. The next day 3 guys threw my into a van while walking to my car. We arrived at an empty warehouse where they took turns beating me for the next few hours. They seemed to enjoy it.

After they were done some Chinese guy from DD named Tony came into the room. He spits on me and slapped me in the face. Told me if I ever made another mistake he would be back to finish me off!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Talking of punishments, it reminds me of when my kids were toddlers. Keeping the electrodes connected at the dining table always ensured they would eat their greens.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Once I made a mistake. The next day 3 guys threw my into a van while walking to my car. We arrived at an empty warehouse where they took turns beating me for the next few hours. They seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> After they were done some Chinese guy from DD named Tony came into the room. He spits on me and slapped me in the face. Told me if I ever made another mistake he would be back to finish me off!


And that is how its done!!!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Once I made a mistake. The next day 3 guys threw my into a van while walking to my car. We arrived at an empty warehouse where they took turns beating me for the next few hours. They seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> After they were done some Chinese guy from DD named Tony came into the room. He spits on me and slapped me in the face. Told me if I ever made another mistake he would be back to finish me off!


Racial discrimination to American Tony.

No Chinese guy named Tony unless she/he is an English speaking NonChinese practicing capitalism in a non-Chinese world.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow, guess that joke went way over your head! Tony Xu is the founder and CEO of Doordash. Duuuuuuuh, get it now?


ntcindetroit said:


> Racial discrimination to American Tony.
> 
> No Chinese guy named Tony unless she/he is an English speaking NonChinese practicing capitalism in a non-Chinese world.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> So, what happens to the driver.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> Story.....
> Just ordered lunch. DD driver delivers wrong Order to me, customer Natasha, from same restaurant. So, I called DD, and have a credit on my account and free food. I assume Natasha did the same.
> 
> So, what happens to the driver. BTW, I see they keep the tip (it isn't returned to me) but is there a hand slap?


Since nobody seemed to take your question seriously, and I too am an Old Uncle Dave, I'll give it a shot. It's my understanding that you get 1 or 2 of these but if it happens more than that you risk permanent deactivation.

By the way not sure if you were the first or 2nd drop but you should have immediately called the driver, he/she could have returned and made the correction if you were the first drop.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

[HEADING=2]What happens when the Dasher screws up?[/HEADING]

I don't know..
Does Santa have a replacement reindeer?


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I started to drop food one house off a couple of days ago. Luckily the customer popped outside (I usually text before I get out of the car, because sometimes they turn on the light).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> I started to drop food one house off a couple of days ago. Luckily the customer popped outside (I usually text before I get out of the car, because sometimes they turn on the light).


Thats the problem. SOMETIMES they turn on the light. Or their number is behind an overgrown bush. Or the number is on their mailbox post, which is all the way up in snow. Or its black numbers on black background. And the list goes on...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GH does not publish a list or give you access to anything the customer says, so its all just wild a s guesses.

If people wanted to give GH a hard time, they would open up arbitration every time they got a nasty gram. 

Plus support will lie. I had an order last week and the app would not let me 'arrive' Google maps said I arrived, but the GH app would not accept the arrival. I got the food thinking it was just a bad GPS signal, so I got about a block away, still couldn't arrive. Called support and they wanted me to copy down a customers address so type it in to google maps. I refused, saying I only work through the app in case there is any issue. The support guy said that was the only way. I told them I am taking the food back and remove the task. He said 'I have to call my supervisor or you will get a point against you'. I told them there is no way I can prove a delivery unless the app records the GPS location, and I am not going to trust a customer. So take the task out and let me get back to work.

30 seconds later I get the exact same ping. Reused as 'to busy' and waited 1 minute for the next ping.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Talking of punishments, it reminds me of when my kids were toddlers. Keeping the electrodes connected at the dining table always ensured they would eat their greens.


Both of my boys are extremely chill.

Seems all that time stuffed in the refrigerator when they acted up turned out to be pretty effective.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I’d be curious to know of all three partners between DD/GH/Uber, which one has the highest deactivation rate for delivery for drivers. If I had to make a guess, it’s probably a close call between Uber and DoorDash. But still, genuinely curious.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Maybe Natasha’s food was better


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Story.....
> Just ordered lunch. DD driver delivers wrong Order to me, customer Natasha, from same restaurant. So, I called DD, and have a credit on my account and free food. I assume Natasha did the same.
> 
> So, what happens to the driver. BTW, I see they keep the tip (it isn't returned to me) but is there a hand slap?


Think DD gives your a contact violation notice. It's supposed to roll off after 100 or so rides. The 2 or 3 I've had took like 2 months.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


>


This . The driver may be sent to North korea 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...79beea-ddc4-11e7-b2e9-8c636f076c76_story.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Story.....
> Just ordered lunch. DD driver delivers wrong Order to me, customer Natasha, from same restaurant. So, I called DD, and have a credit on my account and free food. I assume Natasha did the same.
> 
> So, what happens to the driver. BTW, I see they keep the tip (it isn't returned to me) but is there a hand slap?



















wallae said:


> [HEADING=2]What happens when the Dasher screws up?[/HEADING]
> 
> I don't know..
> Does Santa have a replacement reindeer?


Since you just Happened to ask . . .









( elves gotta eat!)


----------

